
Collisionless Encounters and the Origin of the Lunar Inclination Problem [pdf] - DrScump
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v527/n7579/full/nature16137.html
======
DrScump
(This study tries to model why the Moon ended up just enough off the plane of
the ecliptic so that we get only occasional, not monthly, eclipses)

Full paper (author site):

[http://www.kavehpahlevan.com/inclination.pdf](http://www.kavehpahlevan.com/inclination.pdf)

Also from same authors:

[https://www.hou.usra.edu/meetings/bombardment2015/pdf/3041.p...](https://www.hou.usra.edu/meetings/bombardment2015/pdf/3041.pdf)

